# Livery yards Fraserburgh/Turriff area



## magpie92 (27 April 2014)

hey all 

i am finally in a position to get my own horse, i am starting a new job in Turriff but live near Fraserburgh so looking for a yard either near Fraserburgh or on the way to Turriff, dose anyone know of any DIY yards near by, i have looked online but they all seem to be Aberdeen or Huntly 

thanks 
Magpie92


----------



## Britestar (1 May 2014)

There are very few yards in that area. Annandale is more south towards Mintlaw. You may need to try owners and see is they would take on a livery.


----------



## khalswitz (2 May 2014)

There's a few Peterhead way, but not much that I know near the Broch.


----------



## nevis (3 May 2014)

There's Philorth at Fraserburgh... and another yard on a farm about a mile further along - not sure of the name - sorry!
There's a private yard in Turriff along past the hospital - ask around in the local feed shops or put an ad up on their notice board or put a post up on the fb pages for Aberdeenshire?
Good luck!


----------



## magpie92 (3 May 2014)

Thanks I know there is one just the other side of memsie. I will ask in longleys at maud an sure they will know some


----------



## Britestar (8 May 2014)

There is a new one in Stuartfield, but may be too far for you.


----------



## magpie92 (8 May 2014)

ye they came in to my old work to ask if we could put a poster up i also used to work with a lady whos brother has one out that way as well but just too far a diversion for work in the mornings, i have seen what looks like a couple on my road to work so think i might just have to bite the bullet and go ask


----------

